# online game time gaping



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i play several online games such as warcraft 3 or WoW or Call of Duty but when i load the game in 30 minutes exactly it will disconnect me on any game, i am connected to other online stuff like team speak or ventrilo and aim and msn but it doesnt kick me off those, am thinking its a setting in the computer not internet problem, i have 2 other computers and i dont get disconnected on any of them ever, so problem is i get disconnected from a game after 30 minutes of playing on it


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

Can you post your computer specs? (processor, ram, video card, board, psu)

If it just happens when playing game only and just for that specific computer then it could be the video card.

Try downloading http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php then run it (no need to install) then play a game then once the game closes, look at the hwmonitor and post here a screenshot of the actual temps or post the cpu temp and video card temp. You can also post information about your PSU, it will definitely help.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i just made this computer lemme find the the post where i posted my stuff

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131359 - motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139006 - power supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115202 - processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227375 - ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146047 - case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150316 - video card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073 - hard drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136167 - dvd burner








i dont know if it can be the video card because in my other computer it was this exact video card but hotter and it never did this, this case is alot cooler then my previous computer, when am playing the game it says "You have been disconnected due to a time gap between you and the server."


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

bump!


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds like a connection error, have you tried disabling your antivirus, firewalls, proxies?

What's the make/model modem? router? OS? service pack?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

oops i guess those links didnt copy over right heres them again
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128374 - motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006 - power supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202 - processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227375 - ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047 - case

my router is connected to all my computers and this is the only computer that it happens to its just a linksys router and am just using XP with service pack 3, it is up to date
Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router with SpeedBooster WRT54GS

it has to be something with the motherboard or something its not my connection or router i already know that its some setting in the bios or something with the computer itself all outside sources have already been proven to work, my internet never shuts down its only the game, ill be on msn and aim and they stay on the whole time its only the game that dc's


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

What anti Virus product are you using?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

avg on both computers but 1 computer everything works another the disconnecting and have tried disabling them


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

do u think windows firewall would do this? i dont think i had it on there


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

already allowed it, it doesnt make a difference


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

bumps


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try and see if it they are on your firewall. If not add them.

update Call of Duty (which ever game it is) with punkbuster
http://websec.evenbalance.com/downloader/download.php?file=1

Whre are you located and what servers are you going on? It might be that you are really far away and your ping is too high.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

its not only COD that has this problem any online game like WoW or farcry, my ping on the servers are like 54 and punkbuster is up to date, i only pick server with good ping, i disabled all firewalls and it still happens


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try disabling AVG too.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i did, windows firewall and avg


----------



## heyimjason (Jul 14, 2009)

I wouldn't assume it's a hardware issue, if the only thing that happens is the games lose connection. Especially if your other programs don't lose connection.

Since you're able to connect and play for 30 minutes or so, I'd also venture to say that it's not a software or firewall/antivirus issue, either.

How populated are the servers you play on? Have you tried playing on new or low-population servers?

Are you on a wireless connection? With most online games, the connections are very sensitive and even a quick 1 or 2 second drop in connectivity can cause you to completely lose connection and be dropped from a game.

However, with many programs, such as your MSN, or others like Yahoo! Messenger or AIM, connections take longer to time out and cause you to drop.

If you're on a wireless connection, I'd suggest connecting directly to your cable modem for an hour or two and seeing if you still have the issue.

If you do still have the issue, you may be able to log into your modem's status page and check the signal levels of your connection. If they're too high or low, your connection will drop intermittently. You may also be able to call your ISP and have them check your modem levels as well as connection history (some ISPs can check connection interruptions over a time span).

Try these and give an update.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i am not wireless, and i dont think the servers are a issue since like WoW there is only one place u can connect to, this isnt just CoD, i used www.dslreports.com for a line quality test and everthing seemed good with pings and such, no loss in signal, its not the internet cause i have 3 computers and 2 of them never do this its only the new one i just built


----------



## heyimjason (Jul 14, 2009)

Servers are often the issue. WoW has close to 50 or so servers that you can connect to. You have to pick a server before you can even create your characters.

Doing a line quality test is only helpful if your lines are severely and constantly messed up, otherwise it won't be able to detect the problem exactly when it happens.

So you're saying that you can play WoW and CoD on your other 2 computers without having this issue?

If that's the case, you may just have a faulty NIC. I'd say to try your games on your other computers and see for sure if they do or don't currently have this issue.

By the way, your ping to the servers you're using is double what mine is to game servers. I'd still strongly suggest having your ISP tell you about your modem levels and connection history.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try reinstall your ethernet driver (chipset drivers).


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

at windows update there is a update on my ethernet driver but it was dated in 2005 when i install it from microsoft it uninstalls my ethernet drivers and then i have to use the cd that came with the motherboard to get it back and then it says i need to update it again, when i try to connect to this site it always takes forever and sometimes doesnt even load but other sites load fine and fast


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

the picture in the middle is what microsoft update want me to install the pictures on the side are what i have currently, and i just reinstalled them


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's the latet drivers

*direct link*
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...iteID=3&DownTypeID=3&DownID=326&PFid=5&Conn=4

site
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

realtek download center doesnt always work and might just bring u to the home page but last night i looked on the site and updated the driver but it still didnt work so then i just did a repair with the downloaded driver and it doesnt seem to be doing it anymore, i hope it is fixed now, i will post again if it starts happening again, thanks ^^


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

same thing happening now


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try port forwarding Warcraft 3 or COD 4 (I guess) and WoW.
Router = Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router with SpeedBooster WRT54GS

COD4
http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54GS/Call_of_Duty_4.htm

Warcraft 3
http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54GS/Warcraft_III.htm

WoW
http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54GS/World_of_Warcraft.htm


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i dont get how port forwarding is going to do anything cause if its not the games then its something else, i mean there cant be something wrong with all the games


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I always had problems with my linksys router I had before.

Why not just try.


----------



## heyimjason (Jul 14, 2009)

You're not going to get anywhere by not trying suggestions. I'd try reinstalling your NIC drivers simply because it's fast and easy, even though I doubt it's the problem.

But with a good technical problem, you need to be willing to try 20 different things, even if it takes a few hours. That's how problems are solved.

I still think you should call your ISP and have everything on that end checked (from a previous reply of mine).

Also, you should try port forwarding. For example - I use bittorrent a lot. If I don't port forward, it works. I can download and send and receive information. However, if I use port forwarding, the connections are completely stable and much faster. Just because you don't use port forwarding, it doesn't mean things won't go through - it means they won't go through well. And forwarding 2 or 3 ports for a few video games should take you about 1-2 minutes on a slow day.

You have 3 great suggestions right there, so give them a shot. It doesn't matter if you don't understand how it would work - you're getting good technical advice from computer geeks who are taking time out of their day to try to help ya out.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

lol ill try the port forwarding in a little bit am just a lil busy atm and i called my isp and they said there didnt seem to be anything out of normal or any connection interruptions and i already tried to reinstall the NIC drivers, and there might of been something i found out on the games but ill have to try it out before i post it


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok, thanks for trying at least. I know how such an issue can get on your nerves. I sometimes just want to punch my computer, but I really quickly think better of that rash idea.

Keep me informed.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

on the port forwarding do u have to put the name of the application or what they told me to on the site? if i have to put the name of the application do i use what it runs under in task manager or what the file is called?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You can make up the name of what ever program you're using. For Warcraft 3, you can name it War1. The thing that matters most is that the port is forwarded onto your particular PC in your household.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

k if name doesnt matter am done and will post back if it happens again and if it does happen again it will happen within a hour or so


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

didnt work its already doing it again


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i tried windows mode, full screen on all games with absolutely no antivirus and firewall and anything else still had the same thing


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

bumps


----------



## heyimjason (Jul 14, 2009)

Just to make sure - you found out which port needed to be forwarded from the game developer's website, right? Then you found out your computer's IP address given by the router, and had that port forwarded to your computer's IP, right?

Always helps to double check that part. Also, keep in mind that your computer's IP can change if you leave your machines off and turn them on in different order.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

yes thats exactly what the guide said to do and is set to static ip address


----------



## heyimjason (Jul 14, 2009)

Hm. Not a port forwarding issue, and it's only happening on that one computer. How far is that computer from the router?

Try moving it really close to the router for a few hours and see if the problem keeps happening. May be a signal issue. While you're at it, double check that you're connected to your network and not someone else's.

I can't remember if you've tried - but if you haven't, try connecting this computer directly to the modem for a few hours (to see if it's an issue with the wireless adapter itself).


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i have tried direct connection, and the router is behind my computer desk which is connected to 3 computers i have mixed and matched the connections and have made fresh cables for my computer and have had all of them tested, the router is about 2 feet from all my computers, this is hard wired not wireless, nothing of mine is wireless


----------



## heyimjason (Jul 14, 2009)

That pretty much narrows it down to a bad NIC or software. You've tried new NIC drivers, right? Some firewall software is almost impossible to completely shut off (I hated firewall software when I was working for an ISP). 

I'd try to completely uninstall your security software to see if that's causing the issue. If it isn't, then reinstall it. If it is, get different software.

If that doesn't fix it, try a new NIC.

So far, we've discovered that it's not your modem, or your router, or your cables or your ISP, or a port forwarding issue, and that this issue is contained to one single computer. Progress - slowly but surely.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i was just on youtube just looking at some random stuff and u know how when u get dc'd from the internet the rest of the load bar shows that its complete but it really isnt? i am starting to get this ill be watching something and all of a sudden it will stop and show the load bar is complete when i was only like half way done, but am always on teamspeak and ventrilo and they are still on, i think maybe its having like a 1-2 second disconnection time frame and then comes back online, are there any programs to monitor internet flow? to show if there was like even half a second of no connection with the internet or something?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

found someone having the same problem as me
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f16/internet-stability-drop-outs-not-isp-33044/
i have tested this out and it seems when i go afk in any game i dont disconnect but when am actually fighting or playing or doing whatever that takes alot of bandwidth it will disconnect me, its only when am inactive or doing nothing on a game it stays on, could it be something wrong with the bios or priority with the computer?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have you tried another NIC card yet ?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

lol i love your sig linderman but do u mean buying a NIC card?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

montiaro said:


> lol i love your sig linderman but do u mean buying a NIC card?





YES; I would try installing a NIC card they are cheap and often times solve your troubles


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

do u mind suggesting one from newegg please?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127134


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i guess ill buy it and report back in like a week to see if it works >.<


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i have just bought what u suggested linderman and installed it and everything and it didnt seem to change anything >.< could it be something in the bios or something?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

bump!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have you tired disabling the "sleep mode" and all such options in the bios under power management

sounds to me like when you are not active in game; the system shuts down power and the system is not able to re-enter the game or get active again ?

does that sound like your problem ?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

nope it dc's about the same when i am active and inactive, i will check bios later tonight i just wanted to post something


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmmm definitely a head scratcher


do you have any sort of software which allows you to monitor your data moving from within your ISP ?

maybe some clues in there


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i dont think i do o.o its almost new i only have a few games and such so far, iono i'm just thinking this off the top of my head but is it possible for something not to work correctly cause my new computer is more uptodate? like my nic card being gigabit and none of my other stuff being gigabit? in the games i dont lag at all its just when i am playing all of a sudden it just says DC like no lag before or after it, it just DC's right away


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i took a picture of the power management setup and here it is
ACPI Suspend Type - S3(STR)
Soft-Off by PWR-BTTM - 4 Second Delay
PME Event Wake Up - Enabled
Power On by Ring - Disabled
Resume by Alarm - Disabled
HPET Support - Enabled
HPET Mode - 32-bit mode
Power On By Mouse - Disabled
Power On By Keybaord - Disabled
AC Back Function - Soft-Off

unless theres something built into the motherboard that monitors stuff and maybe disconnects me when it sees something it doesnt like but i dont know about that cause that would seems kinda wierd o.o


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you get the disconnect while you are gaming; then its not a power feature problem

if you are hard wired, then you may want to try another cable ?



have you checked your system temps after you are gaming for say 20 minutes ? what is your cpu temp and your video card temp

if these overheat it will throttle back, if this occurs you may get a bottleneck which would throw you out of game if you cant keep up ?


run OCCT (free) for about 20 minutes and then report to us what the cpu temps all four cores are as well as video card temp?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i have made several cables and tested all the cables and they all work, i think i already posted temps of me gaming in a earlier post


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

are there any bios updates available for your motherboard ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

i see your idle temps but I dont see stressed temps posted ?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

u mean with orthos? i think there is 1 bios upgrade for my motherboard but alot of people said it crashes and reverts back to the older bios version
also i might have found out what it was and will find out soon enough and will post if it doesnt dc me again


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

that would be a negatory on me thinking i fixed it


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

me thinks you might want to look again

http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2985


use ONLY the Q Flash method (see mobo manual)

I think the "fix" for bios F9 is your baby! >>>> it deals with memory problems and the PCI-E bus


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i downloaded them all and put them on my flash drive but when i go to Q flash it doesnt pick up my flash drive just floppy which i dont have and my hard drive, do u want me to do all of those bios updates?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

montiaro said:


> i downloaded them all and put them on my flash drive but when i go to Q flash it doesnt pick up my flash drive just floppy which i dont have and my hard drive, do u want me to do all of those bios updates?





you ONLY need to download the F9 bios file


did you review the part of the bios update that says you must hit CTRL END or END key; something like that to launch the q-flash program ?

then it will access the USB drive which is calls "storage drive" or something like that ?

also one you are successful at launching the bios flash update DONT FORGET TO *LOAD OPTIMIZED BIOS SETTINGS * UPON YOUR FIRST REB00T

keep me posted if you need more help


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i read it and it said to load optimized bios after installing, so i only need the F9 bio files but that wasnt the problem, the problem was when i hit end ot enter Q-Flash ulitiy it doesnt show my USB drive at all just floppy drive and my hard drive, lol i think they just recently took out the F9 one check your link its not there anymore o.o


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i have a 1GB usb flash drive and i reformatted it into FAT32 which the manual said and put the F9 bios into it but when i load up Q-Flash it doesnt find my flash drive, i love how the manual says this procedure will assume you use a floppy drive... who uses floppy drives on a i7 motherboard? well i guess now would be a good time to have one, havent used floppy drive in years


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yup; your right, Giga removed F9 :sigh:


I would send them an email describing your problem, 


which bios are you running now ?


and did you download the F9 before it disappeared ?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i have had no bios upgrades yet so i assume f1? i did download f9 before it disappeared but wouldnt there be a reason why they took it down?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

montiaro said:


> i have had no bios upgrades yet so i assume f1? i did download f9 before it disappeared but wouldnt there be a reason why they took it down?





of course there is a reason why they took it down; but the problem would not apply to ALL users; but rather a large enough percentage to make them remove it from availability; which you can try it but downgrade to F8 if its too buggy for you

but you have a VERY old bios; so I would start with getting F8 for SURE


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

k i will try it but the issue with my flash drive is still there what to do about that?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

$14.00 buys you a floppy drive :wink:




you dont have to really mount the drive in the case or keep it connected forever

connect the floppy drive to the cable and motherboard, give it power / flash your bios and then put the floppy drive away for another day


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

=( usb wont work? the manual says u can use usb


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

bumpsz


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

linderman said:


> $14.00 buys you a floppy drive :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yep; back atcha


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

how come usb wont work? i mean it is one of the newer mobo's, just seems weird that something older is better then something newer and i am guessing u want me to buy a usb floppy drive?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This combonation below will make a nice bootable USB drive.

-Download Windows Enabler
-Download HP boot disk utility
-Install the HP disk utility program
-extract the WIndows enabler program
-Insert the USB stick into a USB slot
-Open both programs
To turn on _Windows Enabler_ you just need to click it icon in the taskbar so it says *on*.
Select the USB drive in the HP disk utility and click the grayed out option "using MS-DOS internal files"
Make sure its set to *FAT* disk format.

You should have a bootable flash drive. I used this method for making a bootable flash drive so I could flash the bios on my Video Card.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

USB flash drives "provided" they are not larger than 2 gigs (drive must be formatted in Fat16 which has a 2 gig limit) will work; but its more involved than a simple "internally" connected floppy drive which is easy as hell


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

mcninjaguy i never saw anything about "using MS-DOS internal files" when using the utility, there were different settings to put it under and wasnt sure which one to do


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks mcninjaguy that worked, i upgraded bios but where do i go to check if it updated correctly? we will find out soon enough if it fixed my problem


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

bios update didnt fix it >.<


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

time to email to giga support


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

u or me, or both? wow this internet crap on this computer is retarded i cant play anything now, as soon as i log on dc'd then i relog back on and then 5 minutes later dc, COD4 i cant even play a full game without having to start over 5-10 times a game, everytime the computer dc's me ventril, teamspeak, msn, and aim all stay on but during the time when i dc for like 20-40 seconds i cant go to internet explorer and the only reason i dont really wanna email gig is because u have to explain everything over and they will probably say its the isp or router or cables


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

My next move would be try another hard drive or wipe the one you have and try a clean install of Windows 7 (you can still get your hands on the win 7 beta with alittle digging)

the only other thing left is trying some diferent memory sticks; it could well be your memory controller is dumping its cache in an undesirable manner which leaves the game no opportuntity to re-use the data which is suppose to remain in active memory; therefore causing the game to disconnect from lack of usuable information


this is the major reason why I am not a drum beater for the new i7 systems; IMHO they dont offer enough performance increase over the more tried and true & mature P45 chipset systems to make it worth the headaches trying to work out the glitches common with new platforms which are slow to populate the market. The intel conroe was a massively popular system therefore the bugs got discovered and corrected much faster.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i still have a copy of the windows 7 32 and 64 bit os but doesnt that beta end aug 31?
how would i test another stick of ram? i really dont want to spend another 100 ish dollars to test this out is there anyway to monitor the ram or change it to see if the ram is dumping, could it also be that maybe my memory is mhz is to low?? or maybe the ram isnt installed correctly and u can check it out? also i already sent a email to gig and hope i get it back soon


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

You may be interested in this free bootable CD with Memtest86+. Let it test all night. I've had it pick up errors that didn't show until running for hours. 

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

linderman can u confirm this program and link? if this checks out maybe i can run the memtest86+ and one of those lan monitoring tools to see if my lan dc's at anytime


----------



## DataCabbitKSW (Jun 11, 2009)

Montario, the Windows 7 beta does indeed end in August, however the Windows 7 RC extends out until June 1st of next year. Hopefully that is what you have on your DVD. Also, to the question of the Memory testing, you can test your existing memory with a Windows Vista or Windows 7 boot CD/DVD. There is a memory test option on it, as well as there are also boot-CD .ISO images you can download with MEMTest86+ (much like Suncoast pointed out, or available on most linux distribution CDs). These tools should be able to tell you if your RAM has gone bad. or not. Unfortunately, if you don't have a copy of Windows 7 RC and a license key for it, you could be out of luck on getting a new copy. Downloads of the free Windows 7 RC came to a close on August 20th (source: http://tinyurl.com/phx5kx ). Hopefully you can get this issue fixed and underway. If you still have the install DVD and the license code handy, go ahead and try a fresh install. If you are still running into issues you can always ask Microsoft over on the official Windows 7 RC Support Forum located here http://tinyurl.com/9fhdl5 .


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Ouch! I posted the wrong link, sort of. The Memtest86+ prebult ISO's are here about half way down the page at 

http://www.memtest.org/


I use the other link I posted as well, but it does not have the most recent version of Memtest86+ on it. The newer memtest86+ says it supports i7 procs. 

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Suncoast said:


> You may be interested in this free bootable CD with Memtest86+. Let it test all night. I've had it pick up errors that didn't show until running for hours.
> 
> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/






*very good advice and yes its a safe and good link* ray:


the only info I will add is: only test one stick of ram at a time and only use the memory slot closest to the cpu when testing solo sticks of ram, never test ram in more than one stick as they can work together to hide errors


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Suncoast said:


> Ouch! I posted the wrong link, sort of. The Memtest86+ prebult ISO's are here about half way down the page at
> 
> http://www.memtest.org/
> 
> ...






*BINGO* ..................that is the baby to use ! ray:ray:


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

k i will run this for 1 night per memory stick and will check back tomorrow morning after the first scan finishes, is there any specific why to load it? do i just boot it from cd and then let it run?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

montiaro said:


> k i will run this for 1 night per memory stick and will check back tomorrow morning after the first scan finishes, is there any specific why to load it? do i just boot it from cd and then let it run?



just boot from the memtest cd; and the rest is easy to follow


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

I finshed all the tests, I didn't let each one go for a night each but I let each stick of ram do 20 tests and each stick passed all 20, I tried testing it in triple channel as well and after 10 tests thay all passed, later I am going to try dual channel on all of them in different slots and will try putting them in the other single channel slot, after I am going to put them in the other triple channel but so far all tests have passed with no errors, could it be that maybe my memory type is wrong since I am currently using 10666 maybe I need 1600? Or maybe its a triple channel problem?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ALWAYS check the memory manuf's website memory selector to be sure they list your model number as compatible for your motherboard

1600 memory will down grade to 1333mhz as only the i7-965 or higher will run 1600mhz memory at that speed in an auto configuration

In your shoes I would have used 1333mhz memory but I somewhat doubt that is the root of your evil

software glitch or memory incompatibility is more the suspect at this point in time


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

well newegg says its DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) and its specifically designed for chipset X58 and for i7, the part i find weird is this 
XMP Profile 1: 
1333MHz 8-8-8-20 1.6 
XMP Profile 2: 
1333MHz 7-7-7-20 1.6V
on the warranty on the ram stick it says 8-8-8-20 but when i did the ram test it said 7-7-7-20 is this alright? i am looking on the ocz site to see its compatability but cant find it
EDIT: checked the compatability on the site and it is correct with my motherboard, it didnt say anything about using windows XP, maybe its cause i am using XP instead of vista?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

bump! there are 2 triple channel sets on my mobo should i try to put them in the other slots?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

try windows 7 beta ; I dont think XP is going to do well with an i7 system


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

but all my data will be gone and i dont have any extra hard drives, do u really think windows xp is the reason why its dc'ing?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont think microsoft has worked very hard to make XP optimized for the newest motherboards, cpu's and chipsets; do you?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

maybe not optimized but compatible perhaps, i just really like xp better then all the other systems out there atm and dont really wanna give it up, i guess i can try one of my old IDE hard drives and install windows 7 in it but doesnt windows 7 beta end aug 31? which means its over now?
P.S. i'm in contact with gigabyte but they are stupid, i gave them a link to this site and i also explained everything in like a 2 page essay and then it takes them 3 days to reply is your system up to date?....... which was one of the very first sentances i had written down saying it was up to date


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the beta for win 7 is no longer available from "microsoft" after aug20th but you can still get and use the beta until june 2010


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i will try it perhaps tomorrow then


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i have installed windows 7 but i have not installed my games yet, it says this is not a genuine copy of windows 7 but i got this straight from microsoft during beta release time, it says this edition or something has expired
EDIT: just as i thought windows 7 beta ended aug 31 and is no longer able to be activated so this will show up as not genuine forever


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

use the following activation keys

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/...uct-keys-for-release-candidate-rc-activation/


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes I found out I have windows 7 which expired aug 1 and now I need windows 7 RC, I already got a RC key from microsoft but now I need to download windows 7 RC but I can't find where to download it since microsoft stopped hosting it, the only place I can find to download it was torrentz but don't know how safe the files are


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

try most any computer shop will have beta disks and they cant charge for them


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

like best buy?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

give me your adress by PM and I will send you one


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i think i got one, i will try it out and if not post back


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

installed windows 7 RC 32 bit, should it be 64 bit? anyhow i will try out the games probably tomorrow night


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

32 bit would be my pref




64bit brings problems of its own to the table that I dont think you want to struggle with ?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

k i will be able to probably try out the games tonight, very late, or tomorrow night and will post back my findings


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

wow something went wrong after a day of using the copy i had, iono just blue screens real quick and then shuts down, i will try to install it once more


----------

